# IPB 14 Video Review



## kfa4303 (Jun 25, 2012)

sweet boat! I love the clean simplicity of the IPB 14' and the sea foam green is nice. it matches my guitar. what kind of speeds are you getting with the 15hp?

EDIT: saw that you're getting about 17mph which is great.


----------



## basscat114 (Aug 9, 2012)

i have to say im probably the guy that bought one with out seeing it and this would have been nice to see and just about everything you said in your video was just about right on. this should help a few buyers out. and your thoughts on brad are right one, what you said about him i was sitting there going i thought the same thing when i was dealing with and at the shop. but for what the boat is its a good buy.


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

> i have to say im probably the guy that bought one with out seeing it and this would have been nice to see and just about everything you said in your video was just about right on.


Thats brave buying one sight on seen but I think it worked out for you. How you liking the new boat so far Broken Pole? I love mine, wish I would have had it with me in the Keys back in May.


----------



## basscat114 (Aug 9, 2012)

i think he could do a lot cleaner and nicer cutting and fitting on the glass work but other then that its alright. but as you said its 2500$ hull not a 10k+. and i havnt had mine wet yet been working on it and what was going to be a cheep play boat is getting up in price but thats my doing ha i will hopefully have it wet in less then 2 weeks


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Thats the weirdest looking kitchen I've ever seen.


----------



## BugDopeforENP (May 29, 2013)

> Thats the weirdest looking kitchen I've ever seen.


What kitchen! Did I miss something? Or did the joke just go over my head?


----------



## BugDopeforENP (May 29, 2013)

Thanks for the video and your time. Boat looks awesome, maybe my ole lady and I will see you at Buchans landing for snook season.






> I am not trying to do a commercial for IPB or bashing Gheenoe, this is just my experience. I love my old Gheenoe, I caught a ton of fish out of that boat. There just isn't much info out there on the IPB 14 as far as pics or video. The Inshore Power Boats website doesn't even list it. I know there is at least one guy on this site that bought one over the phone without ever seeing one in person. I decided to take the GoPro off my skydiving helmet and shoot a little video today. I would have loved for someone to post something like this when I was looking at buying one of these.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ok0CDymJMqg&feature=em-upload_owner


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> > Thats the weirdest looking kitchen I've ever seen.
> 
> 
> What kitchen! Did I miss something? Or did the joke just go over my head?


Over your head lol


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

I added a tiller extension and a Bob's Machine Shop tilt and trim, should be cool. I am going to try it out in the morning.


----------



## GSSF (May 25, 2013)

Let us know how the bobs trim/tilter works for ya! Looks good.


----------



## goon squad (Jun 5, 2013)

> Thats the weirdest looking kitchen I've ever seen.


Matty, your a pig, but funny!

I've been thinking about getting myself an IPB 14, can anyone tell me what material they use for the decks, is the bottom foam core, could you buy a bare bones hull and finish the interior yourself? Any help would be appreciated, I know the guys at IPB are busy and don't want to bug them with a lot of questions. Also, how fast do you think a 20 Suzuki would push it.


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

> Let us know how the bobs trim/tilter works for ya!   Looks good.


I like it. It mounts the motor about 3" higher and the tilt/ trim works great! It was very easy to install, it took me about two hours to put it on. I may have a slight improvement in performance, I ran the boat with just me, Yeti/ fishing gear and it does 23-24 MPH on the GPS with the Mariner 15.


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

> I've been thinking about getting myself an IPB 14, can anyone tell me what material they use for the decks, is the bottom foam core, could you buy a bare bones hull and finish the interior yourself?


"IPB in the Raw"
http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1366166351/0



> Also, how fast do you think a 20 Suzuki would push it.


"20 vs 25...don't have performance comparisons to share, but my 20hp pushes my IPB 14' at 25mph."
http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1372578310


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

> I've been thinking about getting myself an IPB 14, can anyone tell me what material they use for the decks, is the bottom foam core


The decks, front bulkhead and bottom of the hull has a 1/4" foam core.


----------



## goon squad (Jun 5, 2013)

Thanks Skydiver, your boat looks awesome. I will be going to see the guys at IPB soon.


----------



## Drod07 (Sep 2, 2013)

Sky Diver the boats looks great! Did you order the boat with the switch panel or did you install that yourself?


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

> Sky Diver the boats looks great! Did you order the boat with the switch panel or did you install that yourself?


I ordered the boat with the switches installed. It came with the switches mounted up under the rear deck withthe switches pointing towards the floor. I didn't like them in that location so I mounted them on the front edge of the rear deck. 

The options I ordered the boat with was lights, bilge pump, live well, pedistal mount and poling platform.


----------



## Drod07 (Sep 2, 2013)

OK perfect. I am looking to order one, just am looking at the different options to equip it with. I definitely like your set up. I have a Mercury 20hp 2 stroke that is looking for a new boat to put it on. 

Thanks for your help.


----------

